# 

## tomek159

Właśnie dostarczono mi brązowe dachówki Brassa - Celtycka Lumino.Wszystko byłoby OK gdyby nie fakt,że w trakcie paletowania,transportu,składowania czy nie wiem jeszcze z jakiego innego powodu w miejscach gdzie stykały się ze sobą warstwa Lumino jest zdarta,zmatowiona etc.W związku z tym,że gąsiory były położone jeden na drugim wszystkie w 4 punktach mają zdartą przedmiotową warstwę nawet po ich umyciu widać matowe fragmenty.Czy macie jakieś doświadczenia w tym względzie-reklamować to ??? a może jestem zwyczajnie przewrażliwiony ???

----------


## Kon111

Byłem niedawno na targach budowlanych na Torwarze i odwiedziłem stoisko Braas'a. Akurat panowie demonstrowali układanie dachówek. Przedstawiciel Brass'a tłumaczył właśnie to o czym piszesz. Te zadrapania to efekt ocierania się dachówek o siebie podczas transportu, dolna chropowata powierzchnia jednej dachówki trze o górną powierzchnię (np. Lumino) tej dolnej. Powstają otarcie. Problem jest jedynie estetyczny. te białe smugi wypłuczą się po kilku deszczach, a ponieważ dachówka barwiona jest w masie niedługo nic nie bedzie widać. Faktem jest, że w tych miejscach powłoka jest uszkodzona, na to na razie nie ma podobno rady. Facet tłumaczył, że Brass myśli coś o nakładaniu powłoki takze od dołu, ale tylko dla efektu wizualnego. 
Ogólnie problem jest znany i raczej nie uznawany jako uszkodzenie kwalifikujące sie do reklamacji. Myślę, że nie masz sie co denerwować. Ja także mam zamiar kłaść brązową Celtycką i nastawiam się, że właśnie w takim stanie przyjedzie dachówka.

----------


## Cypek

Tez kładłem Braasa cementowego, ale zadnego z powyższych uszkodzeń nie zaobserwowałem. Wszystko przyjechało pofoliowane w nienagannym stanie, żadnych obtarć. wg mnie składaj reklamacje.

----------


## JMaciek

Miałem podobną sytuację. Generalnie dach jest ok ale w pewnych miejscach na grzbietach dachówek widać pionowe otarcia angoby (dachówka ceramiczna) - widocznie w tych miejscach była kładziona dachówka z palety na której dachówki były luźniej ułożone i ocierały się o siebie. [W tym miejscu mogę mieć pretensje do dekarza, że nie odkładał na bok takich dachówek  :Confused:  .] Myślałem, że jesienne deszcze i śnieg sprawią, że te otarcia nie będą takie widoczne. Niestety me oko estety wciąż na wiosnę widziało te dachówki, które najchętniej bym wymienił. Zgłosiłem reklamację ale że tak powiem "sytuacja mieściła się w normie" - pan z firmy Wiekor silnie tarł te zarysowania i rzeczywiście były potem mniej widoczne. Tak więc mam dwa wyjścia - wejść na dach i trzeć każdą zarysowaną dachówkę lub czekać 3 lata aż zarysowania nie będą już tak widoczne (tak twierdzi producent). Trzecie wyjście - nie przyglądać się z bliska - z odległości 5 m już tego nie widać. Coż, budowa nauczyła mnie, że trzeba wartościować sprawy więc tą zaliczyłem do "small issue" a zachowaną energię przeznaczam na kontynuację budowy  :smile:  .

Pozdrawiam,
Maciek Jot

----------


## caleb

jakiś czas temu była dyskusja na ten temat, możesz poszukac na forum

----------


## tomek159

Właśnie był u mnie Pan z Braasa i do tygodnia mam mieć odpowiedź z kontroli jakości.Pożyjemy, zobaczymy.Dzięki

----------


## Michał_B.

Ja tak samo miałem z dachówką Euronitu ale teraz prawie rok do ułożenia żadnych śladów nie widać nawet z bliska.

----------


## Pascall

Witam

Dzieki mdzalewscy (ktory pewnie zaraz to potwiedzi poniżej   :Wink2:  )dowiedziałem sie własnie w   tym wątku  ze Braas wprowadza nową powłoke na dachówki Frankfurter. Nie chodzi tu o LUMINO !!! Podobno Braas obnizył przez to cene na  "stare" dachowki. Czy ktoś coś słyszał na ten temat ???

----------


## mdzalewscy

czy powinnem napisać , że ja ?

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*mdzalewscy*
czy aby to nie było LUMINO!!!!  ????
Sprawdz prosze bo moze zrobimy z tego za duzo zamieszania   :sad:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## mdzalewscy

hm... jak się nie mylę to padała nazwa cizar, albo sizar ?. Słuchajcie ja ją widziałem na żywo. Na drugiej stronie była nazwa Brass Frankfurter, była błyszcząca i jak położyłem ją na stole razem z Ruppceramika,  to ona była gładsza. Szkoda że nie cyknołem cyfrakiem to byście nie poznali która to ceramiczna. Ja dobrze pójdzie to niedługo cyknę wam foto z nią na moim dachu. Powtarzam to nie nowy model, tylko powłoka. Zgodnie z informacjami to nie ma frankfurtera lumino. Dla mnie powiedziano tak: partia rozruchowa, pogłaszcz ją, dobra cena, 2 kolory, nie ma w ofercie, promocja na "starą" po 2,20 za sztukę, a ta droższa o 5% w stosunku do "normalnego" frankfurtera. Bedę cicho siedział jak kupię to roztrąbie co i jak, bo to oferta początkowa i wolę gafy na całą Polskę nie walnąć

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*mdzalewscy*
napisz proszę czy dotyczy to tylko frankfurtera??
i jakich kolorów??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pascall

No wiec jest tak jak mowil mdzalewscy.

Dzwonilem dzisiaj do biura handlowego Braasa Północ i Południe i robili tylko taakie oczy   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ze zdziwienia, ale jedna pani podała mi nr. tel. chyba do przedstawiciela handlowego na wielkopolske i tam dowiedzialem sie wszystkiego tzn. ze to dot. tylko dachowek Frankfurter. Nie jest to tylko nowa powłoka ale został też zmodyfikowany (ulepszony) proces produkcyjny. Jeszcze w tym miesiacu maja wejsc do sprzedazy i beda niewiele droższe od "starej" wersji. O obniżce cen nie wspomnial.

----------


## mdzalewscy

no tak ja mówiłem cena ma być 5% droższa, a na "starą (nie wiem co mieli na myśli)" promocja po 2.2zł. Ale to jeszcze nie koniec, jak się przyjmnie ten frankfurter to jestem pewny na 100%, iż będa też robione inne dachówki brassa w tej technologi, to kwestia pewnie miesięcy, może tygodni w zależności od tego jak szybko przygotują linie produkcyjną no i jak się szybko pozbędą zapasów magazynowych.

----------


## Pascall

Szkoda ze dopiero teraz bo ja juz musze sie zdecydowac na dachowke (bedzie Grecka)

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*Pascall*
O k...., podaj jeżeli możesz nr do przedstawiciela na wielkopolskę.

Miała być co prawda S-ka ale jeżeli ta nowa jest warta grzechu (i jest dużo lepsza) to rzutem na teśmę coś zdziałam??   :Confused:  

Co prawda domek ma być zadaszony do końca października (niestety  na S-kę w nowym wykonaniu nie poczekam) - ale Frankfurter może .....?

*Pascall i mdzalewscy* 
WIELKIE DZIĘKI!! MOŻE COŚ Z TEGO WYJDZIE??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pascall

Chetnie ci podam ale dopieru jutro po południu bo zostawiłem w pracy na biurku, a jutro od rana ide na budowe bo mam murarzy.

----------


## Tom_Poznan

*Pascall*

chyba zapomniałeś??

----------


## mdzalewscy

Panowie a jakie wam upusty na Brassa dają, dla mnie na początek 15%, to normalka czy jeszcze jest o co walczyć ?, na Robena miałem większy, średnio prawie 20%.

----------


## piotr.o

co to znaczy 155 na Braasa albo 20 na Robena od jakich cen.Podaj cenę wyjściową lub ostateczną brutto. Wtedy będzie to miarodajne. Pozdrawiam Piotr

----------


## mdzalewscy

rabat od cen detalicznych sugerownych przez producenta. W całej Polsce sugerowane przez producenta ceny detaliczne są chyba identyczne, np. Roben publikuje je na własnej stronie. Przy wycenie standardowej (bez rabatu). Taką cenę na Brassa frankfurter dostałem:   

_"Dachówka podstawowa	2360szt.	2,93netto	6 914,80netto

itd.....

Przy zakupie kompletnego systemu BRAAS otrzymujecie Państwo roczne ubezpieczenie budynku w TUiR WARTA	

Powyższy kosztorys ofertowy jest podstawą do negocjacji kontraktu. "_

Choć powiem szczerze, że z cennikiem Brassa jest najgorzej chyba nigdzie go nie publikują oficjalnie

Ma ktoś najnowszy cennik Brassa ?

----------


## mlk

Część!

Z pierwszej strony okładki ostatnich numerów Muratora bombarduje nas reklama nowej dachówki Brass o nazwie romańska z trójwarstwową powłoką "Cisar", a na forum nie znalazłem (nie umiem szukac?) żadnego wątku na jej temat - czy to jest tylko wirtualna dachówka? na stronie brass nie ma jej w ofercie, jako nowośc jest tylko podwójne S z lumino

ktoś miał w ręku tą dachówkę? jak wrażenia? szczególnie z brassem podwójne S i celtycką oraz euronitem
jaka cena??

----------


## mdzalewscy

kiedyś rozpisywałem się o tym nowej powłoce Brasa w modelu Frankfurter jest naprawdę super, mam jedną dachówkę w domku na wzór, jest gładsza niż ceramiczne, wiec odporna na porastanie. Chciałem ją kupić na dach, ale mieli problemy z produkcją, miała ruszyć w styczniu/lutym nie wiem czy ruszyła, czy nadal to tylko model reklamowy.

----------


## mlk

> kiedyś rozpisywałem się o tym nowej powłoce Brasa w modelu Frankfurter jest naprawdę super, mam jedną dachówkę w domku na wzór, jest gładsza niż ceramiczne, wiec odporna na porastanie. Chciałem ją kupić na dach, ale mieli problemy z produkcją, miała ruszyć w styczniu/lutym nie wiem czy ruszyła, czy nadal to tylko model reklamowy.


pamiętam ten Twój post ale zdawało mi się że pisałeś o nowym podwójnym S z powłoką LUMINO
a mi chodzi o romańską+Cisar

----------


## mdzalewscy

> zdawało mi się że pisałeś o nowym podwójnym S z powłoką LUMINO


nie pisałem o nowej powłoce brassa, poniżej masz link:

http://murator.com.pl/forum/viewtopi...nie+dach%F3wek




ostatecznie zostałem skrytykowany iż prawdziwa dachówka musi porosnąc i nie może błyszczeć. Fakt faktem ta dachówka jest o klase lepsza od innych, np.euronitu

----------


## bruner

Widziałem nowość braasa romańską zastanawiałem się nad nią doć intensywnie ale po przeliczeniu całego dachu wyszło mi tylko 6tys. taniej
niż von muller kasztan wzór e32ceramiczna ogłądałem jedną i drugą 
romańska też kasztan niestety braas wyszedł przy von mullerze
bardzo blado i wyglądem i ceną

----------


## Jacekde

> Widziałem nowość braasa romańską zastanawiałem się nad nią doć intensywnie ale po przeliczeniu całego dachu wyszło mi tylko 6tys. taniej
> niż von muller kasztan wzór e32ceramiczna ogłądałem jedną i drugą 
> romańska też kasztan niestety braas wyszedł przy von mullerze
> bardzo blado i wyglądem i ceną


No jeśli 6 tys. to dla Ciebie pikuś to chylę czoła.

----------


## bruner

pikuś nie pikuś ale wygląd dachówki i całego dachu jest dla mnie ważny

----------


## mdzalewscy

> Widziałem nowość braasa romańską zastanawiałem się nad nią doć intensywnie ale po przeliczeniu całego dachu wyszło mi tylko 6tys. taniej
> niż von muller kasztan wzór e32ceramiczna ogłądałem jedną i drugą 
> romańska też kasztan niestety braas wyszedł przy von mullerze
> bardzo blado i wyglądem i ceną


no tak no to za ile miałeś pojedynczą sztukę tego Brasa, a za ile Von mullera ?, Jak była różnica w sztuce gąsiora w złotych ?

----------


## bruner

już nie pamiętam wyliczenia braasa
ale za cały dach 270m wyszło mi różnicy dokładnie 5980,-

----------


## mlk

> Widziałem nowość braasa romańską zastanawiałem się nad nią doć intensywnie ale po przeliczeniu całego dachu wyszło mi tylko 6tys. taniej
> niż von muller kasztan wzór e32ceramiczna ogłądałem jedną i drugą 
> romańska też kasztan niestety braas wyszedł przy von mullerze
> bardzo blado i wyglądem i ceną


wczoraj odwiedziłem jeszcze jedną firmę od dachów i mnie zastrzelili:
róznica pomiędzy euronitem (do wczoraj byłem na niego zdecydowany na 85%) na mój dach a naturalną Koramic L15 (jest promocja -12%) wyszła ... 3500zł!!!!!!!!!!!!   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
wg mnie to nokaut bo dach mam duży (330m2) i skomplikowany (9 połaci, 70mb gąsiorów), podejrzewam, że ta romańska wymagałaby niewiele mniejszej dopłaty w porównaniu z euronitem (bo róznica euronit- brass podwójne-s wynosiła 2000zł)
angoba (kilka kolorów do wyboru) kosztuje dodatkowe 1500zł - ewentualnie żeby zaoszczędzić zmienię rynny z Marleya na Cellfast Bryza (10lat gwarancji)
co o tym myślicie? wiem że te kwoty drogą nie chodzą, ale jak położyłem obok siebie euronit i koramic to różnica jest ogromna

----------


## bruner

miałem taki sam dylemat i wybrałem von mullera moim zdaniem 
to zbyt mała róznica w cenie a w jakości i wyglądzie ogromna

----------


## wojtek741

Zamówiłem dachówkę Romańską BRASSA, przyszła wczoraj. Jak wyglądają u Was dolne krawędzie tej właśnie dachówki ? U mnie każda sztuka ma dolną krawędź niepokrytą powłoką-szorstką. Zadzwonil do mnie inspektor budowy od razu jak przywieżli i mowi,zeby nie klasc z tego powodu. czekam na 'ekspertyze' z firmy, chociaz na miejscu twierdzą ,że tak wyglądają wszystkie dachówki tego rodzaju- więc dlaczego w folderze wygląda inaczej?
Proszę napiszcie,jesli macie taką dachówkę, z góry dzięki!
pozdrawiam,
Wojtek

----------


## kasja83

Proszę o opinie na temat dachówki cementowej braas.Ewentualnie jaką dachówkę cementową polecacie?

----------


## kalumet

niektórzy twierdzą, że lepiej kupić cementową braasa niż nieznanej firmy ceramiczną
braas jest chyba najlepszą dachówką cementową

----------


## aDw

Jeśli chodzi o estetyka to nie ma co ukrywać ,  najgładsza i najładniejsza powierzchnia na rynku. A jeśli chodzi o trwałość myśle , ze nie powinna sie różnić od innych.  Właśnie dziś miałem dostawe brassa na budowe Romańska grafit. Gładkościa nie odbiega od ceramiki. Kanty jedynie są chropowate , no ale niestety coś za coś.

----------


## awieuro

Braas jest ok, euronit odradzam, rozwaz nelskamp...
pozdrawiam

----------


## winiu1

Dlaczego odradzasz euronit?

----------


## tlalken

No właśnie dlaczego odradzasz Euronit ? 
Przeciez ta dachówka jest porównywalna z Braasem

----------


## tlalken

Ja mam Braas Celtycka Czarna Lumino , dach jest piękny. Sąsiad wybrał romańską grafit Cisar. Moja mimo, że jest bardziej chropowata, 
bo Cisar jest gładszy, wygląda dużo ładniej na dachu. Dach delikatnie błyszczy sie w promieniach słonecznych,
a Romańska Cisar u sąsiada wygląda jakby zmatowiala.
Myślę, że Braas jest dobrym wyborem. Dachówka jest bardzo prosta i równa, ogólnie dostępna, 
ale niestety byle jaki cieśla sobie z nią nie radzi bo ma małą regulacje.
Ogólnie polecam !!!!!! Rozsądna alternatywa dla drogiej i niekoniecznie dobrej ceramiki

----------


## qqlio

> Proszę o opinie na temat dachówki cementowej braas.Ewentualnie jaką dachówkę cementową polecacie?


Mam. Jeden z trafniejszych wyborow na budowie  :Smile: 
Kolor ceglasty, celtycka (chyba).
Pzdr

----------


## jaras40

> Ja mam Braas Celtycka Czarna Lumino , dach jest piękny. Sąsiad wybrał romańską grafit Cisar. Moja mimo, że jest bardziej chropowata, 
> bo Cisar jest gładszy, wygląda dużo ładniej na dachu. Dach delikatnie błyszczy sie w promieniach słonecznych,
> a Romańska Cisar u sąsiada wygląda jakby zmatowiala.
> Myślę, że Braas jest dobrym wyborem. Dachówka jest bardzo prosta i równa, ogólnie dostępna, 
> ale niestety byle jaki cieśla sobie z nią nie radzi bo ma małą regulacje.
> Ogólnie polecam !!!!!! Rozsądna alternatywa dla drogiej i niekoniecznie dobrej ceramiki


Dekarz napewno sobie poradzi, ma regulacje większą niż niejedna ceramiczna np. CORAMIC

----------


## bowess

Mamy grecką w kolorze ceglanym. Taka była zaproponowana w projekcie i taką wzięliśmy. Dekarze ułożyli dach piorunem, nie mieli żadnych uwag co do dachówki. Wygląda ładnie, jest gładziutka.

----------


## awieuro

Kiedyś już pisałem o moich doświadczeniach z euronitem. Pod koniec roku 2010 znów miałem problem. Polegał on na kruchości dachówki, jakby brakowalo cementu, lub jakiegoś utwardzacza. Po wykonaniu dachu do wymiany 150 szt dachówki; a to pękła na pół, ułamał się górny lub dolny zamek. Wymieniamy jedną a pękają trzy następne. 
I proszę nie pisać, że po dachówkach się nie chodzi... Nigdy nie miałem podobnych problemów z braasem lub nelskampfem. Poza tym nierówne dachówki skrajne, jakby sfalowane boki, jedna dłuższa, druga krótrza. Być może zjechał towar trzeciego gatunku, ale kosztował tyle co wzorzec. Dach jest zrobiony i nie ma prawa nikt tam wejść. Nie można zimą odśnieżyć, nie można zamontować anteny, zamontować czegokolwiek, no chyba że ma się zapasową palete dachówki na wymianę.
Tyle o euronicie
pozdrawiam

----------


## kasja83

Dziękuję za opinie. Też tak właśnie sobie myślę, że lepiej kupić dachówkę cementową najlepszej jakości niż średni produkt ceramiczny. rozważam również nelskamp,ale niestety nie wiem kto tym handluje w Małopolsce lub Śląsku- może ktoś podpowie??

----------


## tlalken

Mam dach na garażu o kącie 18 stopni chodziłem po nim już nieraz, nie po zamkach oczywiście, a po środkach dachówki i nic się nie stało
Moja Celtycka daje radę. Zmartwiłeś mnie tym pękającym Euronitem, znajomi kupili

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Braas jest OK. Bardzo dobra jakość w rozsądnej cenie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bowess

*kasja83* z zakupem nie powinno być problemu. Na stronie http://www.monier.pl/dystrybutorzy/w...trybutora.html można wyszukać dystrybutora. Firma, w której my kupowaliśmy prowadzi skład budowlany i jest jednocześnie developerem. Ponieważ duże ilości Braasa biorą na swoje budowy, mieli znaczny rabat od ceny producenta, a dachówka przyjechała bezpośrednio z Opola.

----------


## Jacek02

Po ile płaciliście za dachówkę braasa celtycką lumino, ja dostałem  ofertę po 1,7 netto wydaje się ze to niezła cena.

----------


## rosek

> niektórzy twierdzą, że lepiej kupić cementową braasa niż nieznanej firmy ceramiczną
> braas jest chyba najlepszą dachówką cementową


a jakie to są nieznane firmy produkujące dachówkę ceramiczną?



> Dekarz napewno sobie poradzi, ma regulacje większą niż niejedna ceramiczna np. CORAMIC


tekst z d*py. Koramic (nie coramic) ma kilka/kilanaście modeli i kazdy ma różną regulację.

A reasumując, nawet średniej jakości dachówka ceramiczna dłużej zachowa estetyczny wygląd niż najlepiej wykonana betonowa.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A tak konkretnie to co rozumiesz po słowem "estetyczny wygląd"? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## qqlio

> a jakie to są nieznane firmy produkujące dachówkę ceramiczną?
> 
> tekst z d*py. Koramic (nie coramic) ma kilka/kilanaście modeli i kazdy ma różną regulację.
> 
> A reasumując, nawet średniej jakości dachówka ceramiczna dłużej zachowa estetyczny wygląd niż najlepiej wykonana betonowa.


A na jakiej podstawie tak uwazasz?

----------


## kasja83

A dysponuje ktoś fotkami swojego dachu z braasem?MOże wrzuci?

----------


## qqlio

wklejalem w innym watku o braasie, chyba cos tez w galerii mjej widac
Pzdr

----------


## rosek

> A tak konkretnie to co rozumiesz po słowem "estetyczny wygląd"? Pozdrawiam.


"estetyczny wygląd"- nie odejdzie od ceramicznej farba (dokładniej angoba/glazura) a jeśli coś by się działo to krótkim czasie od zakupu i powinno zostać wymienione w ramach gwarancji. moim zdaniem dachówka ceramiczna po 50 latach będzie wyglądac tak samo jak powiedzmy po 5 latach od zakupu. zaznaczam tu, że mówię o dachówkach pełnowartościowych.



> A na jakiej podstawie tak uwazasz?


na podstawie, że wszystko co malowane zwykłą farbą niewytrzyma tyle co pomalowane angobą/glazurą wypaloną w 1000 lub więcej stopni. i nieważne, że marketingowcy wymyslą sobie super nazwy na farby którymi jest malowana dachówka betonowa.

----------


## qqlio

> na podstawie, że wszystko co malowane zwykłą farbą niewytrzyma tyle co pomalowane angobą/glazurą wypaloną w 1000 lub więcej stopni. i nieważne, że marketingowcy wymyslą sobie super nazwy na farby którymi jest malowana dachówka betonowa.


Czyli na podstawie wlasnych przypuszczen. A to pusc wodze fantazji i powiedz mi jesczze, czy tym faktem powinny sie martwic moje wnuki, czy dopiero pozniejsze pokolenie?
Pzdr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To są niczym nie poparte opinie gdyż powłoki na dachówkach cementowych nie są zwykłymi farbami. Gwarancja dotyczy również dachówek cementowych i to 30 letnia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

ok to pokazcie mi dach z tymi super betonowymi farbami ktory ma chociaż 15-20 lat

a 30 lat gwarancji brassa jest tylko na przesiąkliwość i mrozoodproność a nie farbę. na ceramiczne co prawda też niema gwarancji na "farbę" ale jest to technologia znana od wielu wielu lat a odchodzenie angoby/glazury wiązałoby się z brakiem mrozoodporności.

----------


## winiu1

Rosek, jak wygląda pełnowartościowa dachówka, i ile jest jej w palecie.

----------


## rosek

taka która jest technologicznie dobrze wyprodukowana czyli niezacznie się rozpadać/łuszczyć pod wpływem mrozu lub marglu. Ty skoro zadajesz takie pytanie to pewnie za pełnowartościowe uważasz takie które nie są porysowane w transporcie, dla mnie rysy czy małe obicia w transporcie w niczym nie przeszkadzają. Pełnowartościowe powinny być WSZYSTKIE na palecie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To że wolisz dachówkę glinianą od betonowej to Twoja sprawa i nie żadnej potrzeby aby bez uzasadnienia krytykować dachówki cementowe. Dachówki cementowe są do dziś na dachach wykonanych siedemdziesiąt lat temu a nie było wówczas takich powłok jak są dzisiaj. Warto abyś pokazał jeden dwudziestoletni dach pokryty dachówką cementową , z której zeszła farba. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## rosek

ok jak niezapomnę to zrobie zdjęcia nawet dwóch dachów które ostatnio widziałem

----------


## MRS.CONSTR.

Uparlismy sie na brassa tegalit grafitowa ,a sprzedawca caly czas nam ja odradza.Mowi ,ze za 2 lata beda duze odbarwienia a za 5 -7lat zacznie pekac :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy: .O co chodzi z ta dachowka?Wiem ,ze chca mnie naciagnac na drozsza creaton domino (bo ceramika),ale czy rzeczywiscie tegalit jest taki fatalny?????nie chce mi sie wierzyc. :no: Jakie sa wasze doswiadczenia?

----------


## winiu1

> taka która jest technologicznie dobrze wyprodukowana czyli niezacznie się rozpadać/łuszczyć pod wpływem mrozu lub marglu. Ty skoro zadajesz takie pytanie to pewnie za pełnowartościowe uważasz takie które nie są porysowane w transporcie, dla mnie rysy czy małe obicia w transporcie w niczym nie przeszkadzają. Pełnowartościowe powinny być WSZYSTKIE na palecie.


Czyli nie wszyscy producenci dysponują odpowiednią technologią. Które firmy produkują pełnowartościową dachówkę.

----------


## Sabina i Grzegorz

Ja mam BRASSA  w technologi Cisar  i jestem zadowolony . Cenowo tez proponowano mi ceramike w tej cenie ale nie przekonala mnie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Uparlismy sie na brassa tegalit grafitowa...


No i trwajcie w swoim uporze! To dobry wybór. Spytajcie sprzedawcę o dachówkę Tormalin RuppCeramika ciekawe czy też Wam ją odradzi? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoos

Co prawda temat jest o Braasie ale pojawił się post o Euronicie że go odradzacie. Czy wiele osób może potwierdzić że jest ona słabej jakości, krucha i w ogóle? 

Dotychczas spotykałem się z opiniami że Braas i Euronit są w tej samej klasie jakościowej.

----------


## winiu1

> Kiedyś już pisałem o moich doświadczeniach z euronitem. Pod koniec roku 2010 znów miałem problem. Polegał on na kruchości dachówki, jakby brakowalo cementu, lub jakiegoś utwardzacza. Po wykonaniu dachu do wymiany 150 szt dachówki; a to pękła na pół, ułamał się górny lub dolny zamek. Wymieniamy jedną a pękają trzy następne. 
> I proszę nie pisać, że po dachówkach się nie chodzi... Nigdy nie miałem podobnych problemów z braasem lub nelskampfem. Poza tym nierówne dachówki skrajne, jakby sfalowane boki, jedna dłuższa, druga krótrza. Być może zjechał towar trzeciego gatunku, ale kosztował tyle co wzorzec. Dach jest zrobiony i nie ma prawa nikt tam wejść. Nie można zimą odśnieżyć, nie można zamontować anteny, zamontować czegokolwiek, no chyba że ma się zapasową palete dachówki na wymianę.
> Tyle o euronicie
> pozdrawiam


Opinia lekko przesadzona.
1.Braas ciut twardszy od euronitu.
2 W euronicie trzeba szlifować boki zamków dachówek skrajnych.
3.Dachówki skrajne tak samo nie równe w braasie i w euronicie.(Jedna dłuższa, druga krótsza).
Z niewielką przewagą wygrywa braas.

----------


## awieuro

Porównałem swoje dachy w kryte br. i eur.. Być może inni mieli inne doświadczenia ...
Moja opinia:
1. Braas dużo twardszy
2. Nie wszystkie krzywizny da się wyszlifować. Dzięki Bogu że podstawowych nie trzeba szlifować...
3.W Brasie nic nie szlifowałem...
4.Zdecydowanie wybgywa br.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Erik

Ja mam cementową BRAASA celtycką kolor grafitowy wygląda całkiem ok, dekarz też chwalił, że to dobry wybór. A jeżeli chodzi o trwałość dachówek cementowych to na starym domu rodzinnym mamy dachówki cementowe z 1936 roku i o ile kolor już nie ten (inna sprawa, że wtedy były inne technologie) to wytrzymałościowo dają rade o ile się po nich za dużo nie chodzi  :wink:  więc raczej można być spokojnym o ich wytrzymałość.

----------


## markoos

Wiec pewnie cena będzie odgrywać dużą rolę...  :wink:  oczywiście jeśli będzie znacząca różnica.

----------


## kasja83

rosek udało ci się zrobić takie zdjęcia?

----------


## jerrasek

> Ja mam cementową BRAASA celtycką kolor grafitowy wygląda całkiem ok, dekarz też chwalił, że to dobry wybór. A jeżeli chodzi o trwałość dachówek cementowych to na starym domu rodzinnym mamy dachówki cementowe z 1936 roku i o ile kolor już nie ten (inna sprawa, że wtedy były inne technologie) to wytrzymałościowo dają rade o ile się po nich za dużo nie chodzi  więc raczej można być spokojnym o ich wytrzymałość.


Właśnie zamówiłem BRAASA CELTYCKĄ kolor GRAFIT, ale myślimy jeszcze o czarnym (cenowo to samo). Jeśli ma Pan to na dachu kopertowym, to chętnie obejrzę. Widziałem ją w realu ale na dachu typowym, dwuspadowym o dużym kącie nachylenia. Jeśli nie problem to proszę o zdjęcie na pryw. A co do dyskusji jaką czy betonową czy ceramiczną - powiem, jedna i druga nas przeżyje. Niemcy od kilku dobrych lat kładą betonową i się sprawdza a my Polacy nie lubimy zmian - jak u dziadka na dach była ceramiczna karpiówka, to u nas musi być taka sama. U mojego ojca (dom z lat 50-tych) jest karpiówka - koloru już nie ma, jest powykręcana, krzywa i czas ją zmienić.

----------


## agi_78

Witam
My wybraliśmy bałtycka cisar, chociaż do składu pojechaliśmy po celtycka lumino. Na miejscu po ogledzinach okazało się, że te z powłoka lumino są bardziej chropowate i matowe. Dach mamy juz zrobiony, moim skromnym zdaniem najładniejszy na całej ulicy  :wink: 

Nietety na razie dysponuje tylko takim zdjęciem dachu.


Mieliśmy bardzo dobrych dekarzy, którzy mimo kiepskiej pogody dość szybko sobie poradzili z naszym dachem. Dekarz chwalił dachówki Braasa, ze podobno w miare proste są i wygodne dla nich do kładzenia.

----------


## Drewlux

Witam! Odradzam cementowe dachówki, gdyż tracą urok po krótkim czasie użytkowania. Mam porównanie, gdyż mój sąsiad pokrył 11 lat temu swój dom dachówką cementową brass w kolorze miedzianym. Natomiast my pokryliśmy takze 11 lat temu dom dachówką ceramiczną angubowaną roben w kolorze miedzi i jesteśmy z niej bardzo zadowoleni, wyglada rewelacyjnie w porównaniu z cementową na domu sąsiada. Nie straciła koloru, nie pojawia się na jej powierzchni nalot np. ze spalin, kominów, drzew w pobliżu, poprostu wyglada nadal jakby była dopiero co położona. Poza tym ludzie obserwując brak zmian w dachówce przez tak długi czas wciąż zatrzymują się i pytają wciąż o jej producenta. Dachówki ceramiczne są godne polecenia.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Obecnie produkowane dachówki cementowe mają doskonałe powłoki (np. Braas) i niczym nie ustępują dachówkom ceramicznym. Trudno mówić, które lepsze, a które gorsze po prostu są inne a istotna różnica tkwi w ich żywotności. Omszały dach w wielu przypadkach jest skutkiem niepoprawnego montażu a tak dokładniej błędnie wykonanej wentylacji połaci. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## f.5

https://picasaweb.google.com/radzio7...MycieDachowki#
bałtycka kolor ceglany

----------


## moni44

z tą cementową to zobaczymy za pare lat co siędzieje, kilka metrów ode mnie mieszka znajomu który 10 lat temu kładl betonowego euronita i prezentuje się on wspamniale, co do mchu to może byc on nawet na blasze

----------


## ewemal

> Ja mam Braas Celtycka Czarna Lumino , dach jest piękny. Sąsiad wybrał romańską grafit Cisar. Moja mimo, że jest bardziej chropowata, 
> bo Cisar jest gładszy, wygląda dużo ładniej na dachu. Dach delikatnie błyszczy sie w promieniach słonecznych,
> a Romańska Cisar u sąsiada wygląda jakby zmatowiala.
> Myślę, że Braas jest dobrym wyborem. Dachówka jest bardzo prosta i równa, ogólnie dostępna, 
> ale niestety byle jaki cieśla sobie z nią nie radzi bo ma małą regulacje.
> Ogólnie polecam !!!!!! Rozsądna alternatywa dla drogiej i niekoniecznie dobrej ceramiki


A mnie wczoraj powiedzieli w sklepie, że Cisar się bardziej świeci na dachu. 
Chciałam kupić właśnie czarną celtycką lumino a sprzedawca mi mówi, że lumino jest tylko bałtycka a celtycka może być jedynie cisar. O tym, że Cisar jest gładsza, wspominał.
 Która jest droższa? Lumino, czy Cisar?

----------


## alic

A ja nigdy bym dachówki cementowej na dach nie położyła,już wolałabym blachę.Dlaczego?Dlatego,że w mojej okolicy są domy kryte dachówką cementową,po mniej-więcej piętnastu latach do wymiany.

----------


## ewemal

W domu naprzeciwko jest brązowy braas cementowy od 7 lat. W tym czasie w ogóle nie widać na nim szpecących zmian. Na dach nie wychodziłam, ale dom jest niski (parterowy z dwuspadkowym dachem) i wygląda naprawdę dobrze.

----------


## darecki86

Mi się też podobają dachówki betonowe. Nie mam oka specjalisty, ale wg mnie, nie różnią się za bardzo od ceramicznych. Cenowo też chyba są konkurencyjne do ceramicznych.
Na żywo widziałem Braasa Bałtycką grafitową. Robi naprawdę dobre wrażenie.

----------


## aniunia81

> A mnie wczoraj powiedzieli w sklepie, że Cisar się bardziej świeci na dachu. 
> Chciałam kupić właśnie czarną celtycką lumino a sprzedawca mi mówi, że lumino jest tylko bałtycka a celtycka może być jedynie cisar. O tym, że Cisar jest gładsza, wspominał.
>  Która jest droższa? Lumino, czy Cisar?


My mamy na dachu braas - celtycką grafitową, nie powiedziałabym, że się jakoś mega świeci (tak jak np glazurowane różne), tylko się mieni leciutko w słońcu, ale to widziałam jak oglądałam jeszcze na palecie w słońcu.

Zapraszam na bloga widać co i jak - i w słońcu i w chmurkach  :smile:

----------


## aga_ada

> Zapraszam na bloga widać co i jak - i w słońcu i w chmurkach


Z chęcią bym zajrzała ale gdzie :Confused: 

My też planujemy Braasa Bałtycką Cisar w kolorze kasztanowym, choć do dziś waham się nad Ruppceramiką też kasztanową z wstępnej wyceny dekarza różnica jakieś 2 tys.  ale te 2 tys. można by przeznaczyć chociaż na wełnę do ocieplenia ...... kredyt nas ogranicza niestety  :mad:

----------


## modrzew2

Też prosimy o opinie - jesteśmy bliscy zamówienia braas bałtycka cisar ceglana, ale nie widzimy problemu z dopłatą tych paru tys jeśli tylko rzeczywiście warto ceramikę. Tylko niech będzie w podobnym mniej więcej kształcie, bo nam się bardzo podoba  :smile:  - sugestie?

----------


## krzys2507

Ja mam Braas romańska kasztan Cisar. Trochę problemów http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...76#post5028176
Ogólnie dachówka piękna,dach wygląda super. Wcześniej byłem zdecydowany na dachówkę ceramiczną, ale obejrzałem parę dachów pokrytych tanią dachówką ceramiczną i już mi się odechciało. Przy dachówce ceramicznej różnica kolorów to norma. jak komuś to nie przeszkadza - ok, dla mnie przeszkadza. A tą różnicę kolorów widać jadąc samochodem,widząc dom pierwszy raz w życiu.No i betonowa jest trochę tańsza. Do betonowej dachówki przekonał mnie fakt,że taką ma zony dziadek, zrobił ją sam 60 lat temu,bez żadnej technologii i leży do dziś.

----------


## bronia

CO DO BRASA czy można go ciąc na dachu, chyba nie?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Miejsce cięcia dla dachówek Braas'a (jak i innych) nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Ma natomiast znaczenie dla krycia wstępnego o ile jest ono wykonane folią dachową. Strumień pyłu wyrzucany przez szlifierkę może uszkodzić folię. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aga_ada

dachówka już na dachu oczywiście jest to Brass bałtycka kasztanowa zdjęcia w dzienniku budowy zapraszam mnie się podoba co do jakości wykonania poczekam na lepszą pogodę bo na razie nic nie widać

----------


## atsyrut

> Miejsce cięcia dla dachówek Braas'a (jak i innych) nie ma żadnego znaczenia. Ma natomiast znaczenie dla krycia wstępnego o ile jest ono wykonane folią dachową. Strumień pyłu wyrzucany przez szlifierkę może uszkodzić folię. Pozdrawiam.


Witaj,

a czy pod dachówkę betonową może być pełne deskowanie i papa?

----------


## markoos

Oczywiście że może być.
Ja u siebie tak właśnie mam.

----------


## zebrix

Pomiędzy Braasem celtycką a bałtycką jest różnica nie tylko powłoki, a co za tym idzie "błyszczenia", ale i budowy samej dachówki. Bałtycka wydaje się mieć głębsze zamki, większe wzmocnienia profila widoczne od spodu dachówki.
Ale pytanie do specjalistów i użytkowników - jest to coś warte dopłaty (szczelność, trwałość, itp.)?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Dachówki cementowe są dość proste stąd mają małe (symboliczne zamki). Szczelność taka sama i nie ma ona żadnego znaczenia gdyż za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne. Trwałość podobna. Zasadniczo dwie sprawy: walory estetyczne i gładkość powierzchni czyli czystszy dach, odporniejszy na porastanie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marcin2372

> Dachówki cementowe są dość proste stąd mają małe (symboliczne zamki). Szczelność taka sama i nie ma ona żadnego znaczenia gdyż za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne. Trwałość podobna. Zasadniczo dwie sprawy: walory estetyczne i gładkość powierzchni czyli czystszy dach, odporniejszy na porastanie. Pozdrawiam.


Czyli dachówka jest tylko ozdobą skoro krycie wstępne odpowiada za szczelność dachu? Tak mam to rozumieć?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Teoretycznie tak choć w praktyce chroni chroni prawie w 100% przed deszczem i w jakiś 60%~70% przed śniegiem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## atsyrut

Powiedzcie mi prosze przy dachówkach cementowych - czy sa jakieś specjalne typy dachówek ( Brass) jełśi podłaczam solary? to znaczy przepuszczenie przewodów hydraulicznych... trzeba kuć dziury w dachóce i potem to obrabiać?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Są specjalne dachówki przejściowe choć dość drogie. Wprawny dekarz wykorzysta dachówkę wentylacyjną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zebrix

> Dachówki cementowe są dość proste stąd mają małe (symboliczne zamki). Szczelność taka sama i nie ma ona żadnego znaczenia gdyż za szczelność dachu odpowiada krycie wstępne. Trwałość podobna. Zasadniczo dwie sprawy: walory estetyczne i gładkość powierzchni czyli czystszy dach, odporniejszy na porastanie. Pozdrawiam.


dziękuję panie Andrzeju

----------


## maranello71

Z tym barwieniem w masie to lekka przesada,dalej tak sie reklamują ?Ciekawe,przecież wiadomo że obniżając koszty nie barwią już w masie.

----------


## maranello71

> Pomiędzy Braasem celtycką a bałtycką jest różnica nie tylko powłoki, a co za tym idzie "błyszczenia", ale i budowy samej dachówki. Bałtycka wydaje się mieć głębsze zamki, większe wzmocnienia profila widoczne od spodu dachówki.
> Ale pytanie do specjalistów i użytkowników - jest to coś warte dopłaty (szczelność, trwałość, itp.)?


Wydaje się to dobre określenie.Bałtycka czyli eska jest o wiele słabsza niż celtycka,bardziej podatna na pękania.Celtycka ma grubszy przekrój.

----------


## maranello71

> dachówka już na dachu oczywiście jest to Brass bałtycka kasztanowa zdjęcia w dzienniku budowy zapraszam mnie się podoba co do jakości wykonania poczekam na lepszą pogodę bo na razie nic nie widać


Ciekawe kiedy pojawią się pierwsze białe pajączki i punktowe odpryski.

----------


## maranello71

> Z chęcią bym zajrzała ale gdzie
> 
> My też planujemy Braasa Bałtycką Cisar w kolorze kasztanowym, choć do dziś waham się nad Ruppceramiką też kasztanową z wstępnej wyceny dekarza różnica jakieś 2 tys.  ale te 2 tys. można by przeznaczyć chociaż na wełnę do ocieplenia ...... kredyt nas ogranicza niestety


Tylko nie cisar,po kilku zimach gwarantowane problemy.Ale zawsze można reklamować z uporem do skutku.

----------


## Jacek Kulik

> Tylko nie cisar,po kilku zimach gwarantowane problemy.Ale zawsze można reklamować z uporem do skutku.


Założyłeś(łaś) konto tylko żeby oczerniać Braasa? 4 posty i 4 negatywne opinie o jednym producencie...
Pracujesz w konkurencji czy jak?

----------


## f.5

> Tylko nie cisar,po kilku zimach gwarantowane problemy.Ale zawsze można reklamować z uporem do skutku.


Jejku nie strasz mnie mam braasa od 10 lat i jeszcze nie reklamowałem
10 lat to juz kilka zim.
napisz cos jeszcze

----------


## G*anbu

Braas wydaje się być rozsądną alternatywą dla dachówek ceramicznych. Zresztą każda dachówka betonowa jest ciekawą alternatywą. Nie polecam tylko dachówki betonowej jeśli  macie domy gdzieś w lesie lub w okolicy są drzewa (sosna, brzoza). W takiej sytuacji zawsze na końcach dachówek będą pojawiały się zmiany w postaci zazielenienia. Ceramika pod względem jest bardziej odporniejsza.

----------


## maranello71

Znam po prostu braasa od podszewki.

----------


## maranello71

Sa tez inne betonowe pewnie lepszej jkosci od braas np.euronit

----------


## jeltyn

Wątpie czy euronit jest lepszy od Braasa... W/g mnie Braas to półka wyżej  :smile:

----------


## Jacek Kulik

> Wątpie czy euronit jest lepszy od Braasa... W/g mnie Braas to półka wyżej


Oczywiście że Braas to najlepszy beton , Maranello założył profil do oczerniania Braasa co mnie osobiście dziwi bo segmencie betonu jest wysoką półką
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarenty

U mnie decyzja zapadła. Zamawiam Bałtycką. Zobaczymy, czy to dobry wybór. Najważniejsze aby towar dotarł jednolity i nie zniszczony.

----------


## jeltyn

maranello a skąd znasz braasa "od podszewki" kładłes na swoj dom?

----------


## JendrzejJawor

No jak widać zna bardzo dobrze, bo już się nie wypowiada  :big grin: 
No niestety chyba zabrakło mu słów, aby przebić dachówkę braasa  :big tongue:

----------


## BigSack

Dachówka betonowa to alternatywa cenowa dla dachówki ceramicznej. Estetyka oraz kolorystyka sprawiają, że wiele osób nie orientuje się jakiego rodzaju dachówką jest przykryty konkretny obiekt. Oprócz BRASS'a na rynku produktami godnymi polecenia są Euronit i IBF.

----------


## piotr2906

> Ciekawe kiedy pojawią się pierwsze białe pajączki i punktowe odpryski.


dla informacji kupujących:
- tak wygląda Brass betonowy po 18 latach -po 3 myciach dachu nadaje sie do malowania ponieważ jest odbarwiony, koszt : mycie 9zł/m2 +malowanie 15zł/m2+ impregnacja 9zł/m2. Oczywiście producent umywa ręce, barwione w masie  :Smile:  reklama dźwignią handlu dla naiwnych.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> yciedla informacji kupujących:
> - tak wygląda Brass betonowy po 18 latach -po 3 myciach dachu nadaje sie do malowania ponieważ jest odbarwiony,.


A czego się można spodziewać po 3 myciach pod ciśnieniem? Niby za co ma odpowiadać producent? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marlonesko

Witam. Jako laik mam może śmieszne pytanie. Podoba nam się dachówka Braas Topas 11V. W karcie produktu jest napisane, że na 1 metr kwadratowy dachówki przypada 11,5-13,6 sztuk. Gdzie te dwie sztuki podziewają?  :big grin:  Czy na płaskim metrze kwadratowym można liczyc 11.5 dachówki? Pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Różnica w ilości sztuk wynika z możliwości rozstawu łat. Można je bardziej zsunąć lub rozsunąć. Dla konkretnego dachu przyjmuje się taki rozstaw łat aby nie trzeba było ciąć dachówek w kalenicy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marlonesko

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Pozdrawiam

----------

